
CI is a timesink, and it is our fault - laszlocloud
https://laszlo.cloud/ci-is-a-timesink-and-it-is-our-fault
======
laszlocloud
Hi, the author here. I've been thinking for some time whether the complexity
in CI is essential to the domain, or we just add a bunch of accidental
complexity as we have no better place to put it.

The article is just my state of mind and I tend to think it's the latter as
you can guess.. What do you think?

